# date of Expiry DuPont DTG ???



## patriota (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and very'm glad I found this place and wants to say hi to all. I am the owner DTG K3 and bought me with inks that have a DTG DuPont expiry date 2012.06.04. Tell me if I use these inks they are entirely closed and were mixed regularly. What impact will be on the heads and print quality ???


----------



## patriota (Sep 15, 2014)

sorry ink of course is not the expiration date but the date of manufacture


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

DuPont inks are recommended to be used within one year for color inks and 6 months for white ink and pretreatment. You run the risk of clogging your printhead if the ink is too old.

_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You may try filtering the ink but propper filtering equipement is expensive and may cost more then those bottles are worth.


----------



## patriota (Sep 15, 2014)

what is the cost and where can you do?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

My setup is custom made about 1500 USD + 2000 USD for degasing unit. 

Filters prices varies from 50 to 100 bucks.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I would definitely say don't use them. A clog is totally not worth the chance. 6 months for white and 1 year for CMYK is the norm.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We have seen more then a few times where people have tried to save by using very old ink and wound up having to replace the printhead, capping assembly, and dampers because of it. It can turn out to be a very expensive gamble.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't do it man!!! Lol


----------



## patriota (Sep 15, 2014)

I try to filter the inks with special filters . What do you think about this because I heard that this can help with CMYK


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

patriota said:


> I try to filter the inks with special filters . What do you think about this because I heard that this can help with CMYK



I think all of us have suggested to you to throw away the old inks and get a new set. The inks do breakdown over time. Filtering will not solve that. Judging from the expiration date you posted the inks you have are several years old.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

patriota said:


> I try to filter the inks with special filters . What do you think about this because I heard that this can help with CMYK


Please throw your ink away. We are not here trying to get you to buy ink. If you ignore the warning you are asking to replace $900 in parts!


----------

